# Seerose pflegen (wuchert?)



## pick_nic (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo an alle, 

habe gerade im anderen Forum von unserem Bachlaufbau erzählt, daher bitte um Verständnis, am Foto sind wir gerade am bauen.

Wir würden gerne unsere Seerose entsprechend pflegen.
Als Laie würde ich meinen sie wuchert.

Wir haben unter den vielen grünen Blättern sicher 50 weisse Blüten, einige Blüten werden aber vom Grün ertränkt und sterben unter wasser.
Am rechten Eck sieht man eine weisse Blüte.

1) was für eine Seerosensorte haben wir?
2) als ein Experte (welcher hoffentlich auch antwortet) was sollten wir da tun, was siehst du auf dem ersten Blick.
3) Irgendwelche bepflanzungstipps? wir haben leider keine Zonen da ein Fertigbecken.

p.s. wir haben den Teich so übernommen, also keine Ahnung wie alt die Pflanzen sind.

zum Teich, es leben Goldfische, 3 Sauerstoffpflanzen, __ Lilien, drinnen. alles überwintert gut, es hat sich schon eine natürliche Insel in der Mitte des Teiches gebildet. (wurzeln etc.)
Wir haben viele __ Libellen und Wasserschnecken etc.

LG


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2016)

moin
und willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!
Wäre dies mein Teich würde ich jetzt, so lange es noch warm ist,
in den Teich steigen und diese Seerose versuchen aus dem Teich zu heben.
Dann würde ich sie an Land entsprechend teilen und das 'Stück', welches wieder
eingesetzt werden soll, in ein 'Behältnis' setzen, an dem ich ein starkes Seil (als Henkel)
befestigen würde, damit ich den 'Behälter' auch in den kommenden Jahren mal bergen kann,
um ggfs. die Seerose wieder zu teilen.
Ich würde vorher im Bekanntenkreis fragen, ob vll. noch jemand Teilstücke der Seerose haben möchte
für den eigen Teich.... und so auch gleich Hilfe für die 'Bergung' generieren.... denn für mich schaut
diese Monsterpflanze mächtig schwer und sehr groß aus!


----------



## pick_nic (18. Aug. 2016)

Und hier habe ich noch ein foto, eine art brunnen, welcher auch mit seerosen übergeht.

Am foto sieht man auch ein Bäumchen, weiss wer was das ist?


----------



## pick_nic (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo eva maria, 

Zum grossen Teich, ja die ist extrem schwer, ein bisschen haben wir in die richtung versucht.
Aber das wirkte dann so wie mit dem nem Sandkasten kinder-set in der sahara arbeiten, wenn du weisst was ich meine.

Wir hatten eine "wurzel" die so dick war wie ein unterarm, also cola dosen durchmesser... 10cm durchmesser...


----------



## pick_nic (18. Aug. 2016)

Ergänzung:
Da wir Tierlieb sind, an den Blattunterseiten sind viele Tierlarven. Ich bin der Meinung von __ Libellen, die wollen wir auch nicht unnötig gefährden.
Lg


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

man bezeichnet dieses abnorme Wachstum als Bastardwüchsigkeit. Leider machen das viele Seerosensorten. Ich würde diese Sorte in kleinen Schritten komplett entfernen und durch eine schwachwachsende ersetzen, das gilt auch für den "Brunnen". Einfach jeden Tag ein paar kleine Stücke abbrechen und an der Seite des Teichs liegen lassen, damit über Nacht die anhaftenden Tiere in den Teich zurück können. Die Stücke anschließend kompostieren. Ich weiß, dass es viel Arbeit ist, aber wenn man es so lässt, dann wuchert die Seerose in ein bis zwei Jahren den Teich komplett zu.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## pick_nic (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kai,

Danke für den Tipp, sowas haben wir befürchtet.

P.s. Es gibt auch ein foto wo der teich zugewachsn war.

An welcher Stelle soll man es abrechen? Sonst kann ich ja einen kleinen teil mit der Heckenschere nach und nach abschneiden?


----------



## pick_nic (18. Aug. 2016)

P.s. Weil ich auch unter einem anderen thema zum Bachlauf schreibe, kam eine Horrorszenario ans Tageslicht, nach meinem Wissen ist die Seerose Lose im Teich


----------



## pick_nic (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo kai,

Und nochmal zum Teich, er ist ca 5x5 meter, und ca 1 bis 1,30 meter tief, habe noch nicht gemessen.
Und am Foto sieht man dass gut die Hälfte bewuchert ist, also wohl mehr als 10m2

Empfielt sich da den teich etwas auszupumpen, sonst wiegt es ja unmenschlich viel?


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

es ist gut möglich, dass die Seerose bereits aufgeschwommen ist. Einfach versuchen von Hand oder mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug, Rhizomstücke abzutrennen. Vielleicht nicht mit einer Heckenschere, sondern mit Beil und Hammer, wenn es von Hand nicht geht. Abpumpen des Teichs ist nur nötig, wenn man anders nicht an die Rhizome rankommt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## pick_nic (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

Habe einmal begonnen. Also vom rand, da sind die wurzeln nur 6cm im durchmesser.

Damit ich das nochmal wiederhole, die wurzel kann ich vernichten, und das wo die ganzen blätter rauskommen kann ich teilen und z.b. Verschenken, da kommen neue rosen?


----------



## pick_nic (28. Aug. 2016)

Also hier zugeschnitten, von verschiedenen winkeln fotografiert

Muss ich mehr, anders schneiden, teilen?

Und wie weiter?

Lg


----------



## pick_nic (28. Aug. 2016)

Foto


----------



## pick_nic (28. Aug. 2016)

Auch für alle die das selbe machen, was ich im forum gefunden habe

Link zu

http://www.seerosenforum.de/SeerosenKultur/Botanik/Rhizome/Rhizome.aspx

Bzw 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/seerose-teilung-aber-wie.13043/

Erklärt mir trotzdem nicht ob ich von der Wurzel was dran lassen hätte sollen, oder es so passt.


----------



## mani2 (28. Aug. 2016)

Also ich pflanze meine im Frühjahr immer neu ein und da sie meist zu groß geworden sind teile ich sie einfach mittig.
Die Wurzeln lasse ich dran außer sie sind zu lang und stören beim einpflanzen,dann auf 15 cm oder so kürzer.
Die Schnittstelle mit Holzkohle desinfizieren und gut ist.
Bisher ist noch jede gekommen.
Ich hole mir Erde von Maulwurfshügeln und  mische noch  eine Hand voll Hornspäne drunter,irgendwie sind sie wie Unkraut und kommen immer wieder


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2016)

Ich hab im Mai 2015 ebenfalls ein "Seerosenmonster" aus dem Teich geholt - erst wollte ich das Teil mit einem Minibagger bergen - bei genauerer Betrachtung sah ich aber, dass da 3 große Kübel mit Latten verbunden waren - zusätzlich haben auch noch Wurzeln die einzelnen Behälter verbunden - so hab ich die einzelnen Behälter nach dem Trennen doch händisch aus dem Teich wuchten können.
Ich hab die teilweise schon stinkenden Kübel entleert und mir die schönsten Rhizome herausgesucht.
Eingepflanzt habe ich diese in Pflanztaschen, die wiederum in Pflanzkörben stehen.
Befüllt wurden die Taschen mit etwas Kies (gegen das Aufschwimmen) Teicherde und obenauf dünn Kies (gegen das Auswaschen der Erde). An jedem Rhizom wurden auch noch 2 Düngekegel in die Erde gedrückt.

Gleich im ersten Sommer kamen lediglich ein paar Blätter bis zur Wasseroberfläche (die Pflanzkörbe sind in einem Holzgestell, dass man auch wieder bergen kann in ca. 1,5m Tiefe versenkt).
Heuer schaut das Ganze schon besser aus - bis dato sind zeitversetzt etwa 18 Blüten an die Oberfläche gekommen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2016)

Hi,
"Seerosenmonster"  _*hatte *_ich doch auch mal  

==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/503628/


----------



## pick_nic (3. Sep. 2016)

wir haben jetzt alles raus genommen, stand jetzt 3 tage mit axt im teich, 
Es waren auch holz latten, leider waren die wohl ca 10 jahre alt und sind alle gebrochen, d.h. Ich hatte neben rhizomen auch holz latten zum ausmisten. Und unmengen an steinen.... 
Habe noch immer nicht alle raus.

Anbei die fotos.

Wir wollen jetzt von ca 50cm auf 10cm ablassen um den gröbsten rest raus zu bekommen

Ich überlege schwer ob ich diese sorte seerosen wieder verwenden soll, oder ich kümmer mich jedes jahr ums nachschneiden....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Sep. 2016)

Was spricht dagegen sie wieder einzusetzen? Meiner Meinung nach nur 2 Dinge, ich man mag keine Seerosen oder die Farbe gefällt nicht,  ansonsten in einen Korb oder Eimer und alle paar Jahre auslichten. Macht man ja mit allen anderen Pflanzen ja auch hin und wieder. 

LG Heike


----------



## pick_nic (3. Sep. 2016)

Auch richtig


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Sep. 2016)

Grundgütiger,
da habt ihr aber ordentlich geackert!
Ich würde sie auch in einen 'festen Behälter', z.B. einen Eimer, einsetzen
und wieder zu Wasser lassen. Den Eimer dann regelmäßig hochholen
und die Seerose entsprechend rückschneiden.
An den Eimer ein kräftiges Nylontau als Schlinge, dann kann man den Eimer
vom Rand aus mit einer Harke hochholen.... so machen wir das mit gutem Erfolg!


----------



## pick_nic (3. Sep. 2016)

Was verwendet ihr als nylontau? 
Von nem kartoffel sack?
Oder gekauft?

Zur Bestätigung, in den eimer kommt was rein, erde, lehm?
Oder nur damit die wurzeln nicht extrem wuchern


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Sep. 2016)

Hallo pic_nick,
ich kann Dir zum Thema Seerosen z. B. diesen - defekter Link entfernt - empfehlen. Das entspricht auch dem, was hierzu schon geschrieben wurde. Werner Wallner ist Mitglied im Forum, und war hier auch sehr aktiv. Im Flohmarkt bekommst Du bei uns oftmals auch manche Seerose zum Schnäppchenpreis, das wäre meine Empfehlung. 
Meine Seerosen stehen in "Bäckerkisten" in Muttererde (so wie bei Werner beschrieben). Wenn ich die Muttererde nicht mit Lehm (Sand aus dem Baumarkt geht auch) abdecken würde, dann wären nach gut ein-zwei Jahren nur noch Wurzeln drin.
Dank Düngung kann man die Blüte und das Wachstum sehr gut kontrollieren. Meine Bäckerkisten stehen nicht auf dem Teichboden. Ich habe mit schnellwüchsigen Sorten keine gute Erfahrung gemacht. Seerosen nehmen einem das erste Jahr nach dem Neueinsetzen immer ein wenig übel. Schnellwachsende sind im zweiten Jahr so groß wie bei Dir. Da kommt man auf ein Teichjahr und vielleicht einen Herbst mit Spaß an der Seerose, aber auf zwei weitere Jahre mit weniger Freude... . Ich hab' übrigens drei Seerosen im Teich (da kann ich mich abwechselnd den Kästen widmen ).


----------

